# Sony discontinuing projection TV's



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Sony is discontinuing production of rear projection LCD & LCOS TV's, concentrating instead on flat panels. It has resulted in some fire sale prices on rear projectors, with prices under $1500 for 55 inch and under $1800 for 60 inch 1080p 120 hz. receivers at some retailers.

http://www.charlotte.com/business/story/422591.html

That hurts! I bought a 720p Sony 55 inch RP LCD two years ago for around $2600!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Charlie... don't feel bad or alone about your purchase. I bot an Optoma HD7100 for $3,000 about 15 months ago and it has recently been found in the $1000 range. Progress marches on.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow I can't say I'm shocked since Sony has been pushing the Bravia line pretty hard, but it does come as a bit of a surprise that LCOS is going away.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I wonder if they noticed a limitation in the technology...


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

directv since 1995: Could someone tell me if samsung makes sony's lcd tv screens, I just heard that from a freind and I don't know.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

wow... that's surprising... i guess i don't feel _too_ bad though... since I got my new sony at cost


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I wonder if they noticed a limitation in the technology...


no its because you can get a lcos60A3000(list$2200/sale$1800) and it cost to get a lcd 46xbr4(list$3500/sale$3000). Even thought the a3000 has been rated the 2nd best tv this year, theres no money in it. its a shame.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

wmj5 said:


> directv since 1995: Could someone tell me if samsung makes sony's lcd tv screens, I just heard that from a freind and I don't know.


It's a joint venture between the two companies to produce the panels themselves. Link below;

http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/News/Press/200607/06-0714E/index.html


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

For big screen formats they are a good choice and one I recommend to put on the short list of products to look at. I am surprised with the LCOS also.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I wonder if they noticed a limitation in the technology...


I would lean more towards that they're noticing a trend in general consumers and their buying habits. The average consumer finds a flat panel television far more appealing than a bulky rear-projection (no offense intended RP owners ), and these companies realize this. I'd heard rumblings about this at least a good year-->year and a half ago. They know that they can quietly discontinue RP's, continue developing bigger and better Plasma and LCD sets, and rake the public for more money overall since it's a more expensive technology.

A lot of people out there like the fact that if they decide to finally take the HD plunge, and spend a little extra money, they could hang their TV on the wall if they wanted "like a picture frame".  To your average Joe, that idea is still mind blowing.....

I'm a great example on the bulky factor. For the price I paid for my 40" panel, I could have gotten a 50" 1080p DLP RP set, but I don't have the room for it here. If I had the room, you bet your butt I'd have a nice big ol' projection set lighting up our living room.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That is way I got my 60" Sony GWII. there was no way a LCD or Plasma in that size would be in my price range so the LCD RP was the right choice for me. Think it still would be today but perhaps a LCOS. Hmmmm.. Well my TV still has a lot of life in it so I don't have to worry but there does seem to be a cap been the Front Production and the Thin panels that DLPs and LCOS sets fit. 

Well hopefully the other guys that have product in this area continue to develop in this area or 60" flat sets become affordable or my Sony LCD RP will be with me for a very long time.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> That is way I got my 60" Sony GWII. there was no way a LCD or Plasma in that size would be in my price range so the LCD RP was the right choice for me. Think it still would be today but perhaps a LCOS. Hmmmm.. Well my TV still has a lot of life in it so I don't have to worry but there does seem to be a cap been the Front Production and the Thin panels that DLPs and LCOS sets fit.
> 
> Well hopefully the other guys that have product in this area continue to develop in this area or 60" flat sets become affordable or my Sony LCD RP will be with me for a very long time.


Some companies may for a little while in the grand scheme, but from what I understand, ultimately, this is a trend that will happen industry-wide.

I'm sure Sony being Sony is the only reason why they're going to be first.

Who knows, keep your fingers crossed. Maybe it'll backfire on them and the rest will hold off on discontinuing awhile longer.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> no its because you can get a lcos60A3000(list$2200/sale$1800) and it cost to get a lcd 46xbr4(list$3500/sale$3000). Even thought the a3000 has been rated the 2nd best tv this year, theres no money in it. its a shame.


This may be the real deal...humm!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Pinion413 said:


> I would lean more towards that they're noticing a trend in general consumers and their buying habits. The average consumer finds a flat panel television far more appealing than a bulky rear-projection (no offense intended RP owners ), and these companies realize this. I'd heard rumblings about this at least a good year-->year and a half ago. They know that they can quietly discontinue RP's, continue developing bigger and better Plasma and LCD sets, and rake the public for more money overall since it's a more expensive technology.
> 
> A lot of people out there like the fact that if they decide to finally take the HD plunge, and spend a little extra money, they could hang their TV on the wall if they wanted "like a picture frame".  To your average Joe, that idea is still mind blowing.....
> 
> I'm a great example on the bulky factor. For the price I paid for my 40" panel, I could have gotten a 50" 1080p DLP RP set, but I don't have the room for it here. If I had the room, you bet your butt I'd have a nice big ol' projection set lighting up our living room.


If you ask me, flat is phat! :lol:


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

I recently hear flat pannels are huge energy hogs over projections. People with them will see bigger electrical bills I'm told. I just got a Pannasonic 61 inch projection for $1250 marked down from $1800. Hope it was a good buy.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Plasmas tend to be wattage hungry while most LCD's tend to be more thrifty. My Sony is Energy Star rated and its usage varies from 110 to 200 watts depending on the brightness/backlight settings. From what I can tell this is on par with most RPTV's.


----------

